# aspartame and thyroid?



## springs

I just read an interesting article on the effect of aspartame on the thyroid. Anyone ever hear of this and does anyone else having a problem with their thyroid use apartame on a daily basis. I myself gave up diet soda a while ago but chew sugarless gum every single day. I'm gonna stop and see what happens. It certainly can't hurt.


----------



## GD Women

I haven't used sugar substitutes for eons, way before thyroid. Unless they were/are hidden in foods that others prepare and I try to avoid that situation as much as possible. I do read labels.

I use honey or raw sugars or nothing.

My belief is, all artificial whatever, has an effect on all parts of our body and/or illnesses, even the mind and mood. Makes illness worse or causing such, even in the so called healthiest.

I read where they use aspartame for ant control - kills them dead.

A lot of foods can effect thyroid or levels.


----------



## sparker

so what other foods effect thyroid?


----------



## GD Women

If *Hyper/Graves' * iodide and iodine foods such as sea foods and sea salt, iodine added to salt. Dairy, red food coloring, and meats.

GD patients have antibodies to the iodide symporter mechanism which regulates iodine uptake. Alterations caused by these antibodies may be responsible for the sensitivity of GD patients to iodine. Iodine also triggers thyroid antibody production since thyroid hormone contains approximately 67% iodine. 
Graves' disease patients who have been rendered hypothyroid are able to ingest iodine in amounts greater than 150 mcg, but when they ingest amounts greater than 1,000 mcg (the amount of iodine in the average American fast food diet), their symptoms of hyperthyroidism may be exacerbated. This has also been observed by excess selenium, in amounts greater than 800 mcg daily.

Side effects of excess iodine include burning of the mouth, severe headache, increased salivation, soreness of teeth and gums, eye irritation with swelling of eyelids, and skin disorders.

Saturated fats, sugar, dairy products (high in iodine content) and wheat (a common allergen in thyoid patients).

*Hypothyroids, * Goitrogens - Brassica vegetables and Soy products, Soybean-related foods depresses thyroid activity. Refined foods, sugar, dairy products, wheat, caffeine, alcohol. Such as peaches, strawberries and millet also contain goitrogens. 
Goitrogens get their name from the term "goiter," which means an enlargement of the thyroid gland.

Some foods and vitamins interfere with thyroid medication & function such as calcium and high fiber diet. Anything that affects our digestion speed or speed of absorption of items into the stomach can have an effect on your absorption of thyroid hormone. Since high-fiber diets can speed things up a bit they are known to inhibit absorption.

Because garlic may reduce iodine uptake, it should not be used by persons with hypothyroidism

Just a tip of the iceberg.


----------



## springs

OMG!!! I have heard about this iodine information. For two years, I have been tryin g to figure out what is wrong with me. History of Grave's but endo keeps doing TSH and it's been normal. One of my many symptoms have been excess salivation and tooth and gum pain but since I've had so much dental work I've literally almost gone crazy trying to figure this out. Thank you so much for this information. I am going to research, research, research!!!!!


----------



## den_seven

Hi I came across a similar article on the web....I used to drink a quite of a lot of diet soda, at least 2 cans a day....not to mention all the other products aspartame is found in. Have cut out all products with aspartame and will see if it makes any difference...have only been off it a week now!! 
Den


----------



## nzgirl

springs said:


> I just read an interesting article on the effect of aspartame on the thyroid. Anyone ever hear of this and does anyone else having a problem with their thyroid use apartame on a daily basis. I myself gave up diet soda a while ago but chew sugarless gum every single day. I'm gonna stop and see what happens. It certainly can't hurt.


I have just had tests that showed a low TSH level, all other thyroid tests were normal. Neverless i have been having a racing heart, anxious feelings, and depression for the last two weeks. I am now in thyroid meds for overactive thyroid.

I believe aspartame could be causing a lot of these problems, i was consuming approx 2-3 litres a day of aspartame drinks


----------



## Andros

springs said:


> I just read an interesting article on the effect of aspartame on the thyroid. Anyone ever hear of this and does anyone else having a problem with their thyroid use apartame on a daily basis. I myself gave up diet soda a while ago but chew sugarless gum every single day. I'm gonna stop and see what happens. It certainly can't hurt.


I can only tell you that aspartame and all other artificial sweeteners trigger fibromyalgia-like pain in my entire body. I never ever use such and if I desire a little sweetener, I use pure organic honey.


----------



## Andros

sparker said:


> so what other foods effect thyroid?


Goitrogens, MSG, Glutens...........................

Anybody care to add to the list?


----------



## Steve-uk

sparker said:


> so what other foods effect thyroid?





Andros said:


> Goitrogens, MSG, Glutens...........................
> 
> Anybody care to add to the list?


Foods containing Fluoride (eg. soy?, beer and tea)


----------



## Andros

den_seven said:


> Hi I came across a similar article on the web....I used to drink a quite of a lot of diet soda, at least 2 cans a day....not to mention all the other products aspartame is found in. Have cut out all products with aspartame and will see if it makes any difference...have only been off it a week now!!
> Den


Hi, Den and welcome. Read your labels. In order to use less sugar and save money, they are putting aspartame in "everything" now. Regular chewing gum, cereals, you name it. You are going to be shocked.

"There ought to be a law" to quote someone who said that.


----------

